# Advice Welcome!



## leeadennington (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi! First time posting on the site so please be gentle with me 😉 There is soooo much information to go through, whilst helpful, it is also very overwhelming. I was hoping by creating a bespoke post I would get some specific answers to questions I have.
So, I am a 30 year old single male from Kent, UK. I am relocating to Abu Dhabi on a one year renewable contract in March 22. I have a UAE government contract and my salary is 38,000 AED (£7500) a month inclusive of accommodation allowance, plus healthcare, residency and flights.
My question begins with what can I expect in terms of lifestyle? Obviously I know the salary is good, but that is always dependent on lifestyle choices. My intention is to come for a year to three years and save as much money as I possibly can. Does anybody have experience in this? What is a realistic saving target? I intend to live comfortably but also frugally when it comes to going out. 
My main expense will be accommodation, I will not compromise on living in a nice apartment. I am looking to get an all inclusive serviced hotel apartment to save on complications and enjoy the added perks. I know this works out slightly more expensive but allows more flexibility also.
What are the average monthly expenses for a single male? I do not drink heavily and while I enjoy a meal out, I also enjoy cooking.
What is my best option for a car? Do I buy second hand or rent new? 
where are the best areas to live?
Does anyone have any particularly nice restaurants or bars they visit as a westerner? 
I know there are a lot of questions and a thousand permutations so am excited to get engaged in a conversation! Please reply! And thank you for your time. Denzel


----------

